# The house and nursery are DONE!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

And just one week to spare! Baby girl is due to arrive in just 8 days. Had a dr appt today. I"m 1 centimeter dilated and 90 to 95% effaced. :aktion033: Things are progressing!!! I'm really enjoying my time off prior to our little one's arrival and I'm happy and relieved to report that the house is 99% DONE! Before the little one arrives I wanted to post some pictures of the house that has been stressing me out my entire 3rd trimester. I was waiting to share pictures when her dresser arrived, but it's STILL on backorder. I didn't want to delay in sharing our home projects any longer.

So....here it is...Benny's, Emma's and Baby Girl to be's NEW HOME!!!!!

THE NURSERY!!!!








Yup....Benny & Emma each got their own bed in her nursery :wub:









The ADORE the nursery, especially Emma! 

































Her dresser will go under the WISH sign. Still on backorder. *sigh*









And now the kitchen.....

























The microwave is still on backorder too. It'll go in the drawer in the island.

















Didn't do much to the outside other than new landscaping and new front door.

















And that's it! I think we are ready for our next project...raising our little girl! Hope you enjoyed the photos and thank you for all the support and encouragement...we all know how stressed out I was!

Now we just wait to see when this baby decides to come!!!!

XO!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So nice!!! You did a great job! It's so sweet that Benny and Emma have beds in the nursery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Your home looks beautiful! I love the chandelier in the nursery, and how wonderful the fur babies are included. You are going to have many wonderful memories in your home. Praying for a fast, safe delivery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Your home looks beautiful! I love the chandelier in the nursery, and how wonderful the fur babies are included. You are going to have many wonderful memories in your home. Praying for a fast, safe delivery.


The outside of your house looks very similar to mine. I love the English tudor style.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful and inviting home. Your little girl is surely going to LOVE growing up there. I must say I want your kitchen. That backsplash is stunning!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah :chili::aktion033::thumbsup:, great job!!!! Now try to sit back and enjoy it before baby girl arrives. Your home is gorgeous and you did a fabulous job decorating. Your kitchen looks almost exactly like the one my son and his wife put in their new home that they built in Md. Exact same layout. the house looks so serene and beautiful and BIG! Being that far effaced is AWESOME. Hopefully this will be an easy go!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033:Well done, Tammy! I love the nursery and your home is just beautiful!:chili: Now catch up on your sleep while you can:HistericalSmiley:I'm beginning to wonder if you'll make it to your due date..keep us posted.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just looked at these on fb too, I love all the colours. Very soft and comfy but cool and freshing too. Everything looks perfect. The baby's room is SO nice! LOVE that you put Emma's and Benny's beds in there too, I really shouldn't be surprised at that, you're the best mom already. 

I'm glad you're off work now and hopefully you are enjoying a little relaxing time. I've got you down for a day early...so, based on your appointment... ya never know !!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woah there Nelly......:w00t:......you guys have one gorgeous home there!!!!

Like the others have said, you better rest up while you can now....cause you won't be resting for the next 18 years! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Beautiful Tammy, great job. Now take the time to enjoy.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

The kitchen came awesome! I knew it'd be done in time. Love love love the nursery. Now all three babies have their beds. Hopefully the last week flies by.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Everything looks gorgeous, it's so weird, my friends have the same kitchen design right down to the colours and cabinets..they just redid their too... Good taste eh?

The fluffs look so cute ,they all have their beds in the nursery...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Your home is absolutely beautiful and you really have quite a knack for decorating. Love the Nursery for the new little one. Do you have a name/s picked out??? Love the two little Fluffs in their beds.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tammy, this is absolutely beautiful! I love how Benny and Emma have special spots in the nursery!


Sent from Maggie's iPad


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tammy, you have an absolutely STUNNING home!!! You done such a fantastic job...you are soooo amazing at this!!! Now...put your feet up and relax for a few days, while you still can...little baby girl will be here before you know it!! Can't wait!


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

You have a fabulous home! Love love love the chandelier in the nursery! Chic!


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you!!! I'm so glad we got it all done in time. While interior design is my passion...it was stressful this time around. My feet are up and now we just patiently wait. B&E love having me home and I'm enjoying this time with them. They are so sweet following me into the nursery all the time. I have grooming appts for them this Friday....hope we make it. 

We have two names but waiting until she is born to decide and reveal. So excited to finally see her face! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Love love love! Just beautiful, glad Benny and Emma like it too :wub: :wub: You have similar taste to me. I have just changed my floors to dark and have an Eero Saarinen tulip table  I love it. Your kitchen is as I would like mine, but may move first then update a kitchen to look like that then. Love the backsplash and the carrera counters. Love it all........ Baby room is gorgeous.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - everything you've done looks so wonderful. :wub::wub: A real home for your growing family. I love the nursery - it looks so beautiful and peaceful. No baby would think of crying in there. :innocent: Did you try out the glider yet? That got me through so many late night feedings when my son was little. And I love the little rocker that your niece (I think it was your niece) made. It looks like Ben and Emma are all set for their little sister. 
What a great kitchen. You lucky dog with two ovens! My dream. It looks so bright and clean - will make making meal so much easier...or warming up take out.:HistericalSmiley: I can't wait to see it all, first hand. But most of all I'm waiting for the most important "home improvement"...your precious little girl. :tender:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Love love love! Just beautiful, glad Benny and Emma like it too :wub: :wub: You have similar taste to me. I have just changed my floors to dark and have an Eero Saarinen tulip table  I love it. Your kitchen is as I would like mine, but may move first then update a kitchen to look like that then. Love the backsplash and the carrera counters. Love it all........ Baby room is gorgeous.


I like your taste too!!!! I just love interior design as well  

We were thinking of remodeling our kitchen too- and that is the EXACT scheme I like- white shaker cabinets, subway tile, gray carrera-type countertops, Saarinen table! :wub: :wub: And the NURSERY!!!! LOVE the chandelier  And B&E's spots in the nursery are just icing on the cake!

Thanks for taking the time to share these with us! Hope you continue to feel well--- Can't wait to hear what you choose for her name once you see her face to face :wub2:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Tammy everything looks beautiful. The only thing missing is the nursery is baby girl and she will be here soon. So glad you have a few days to relax and rest.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Smashing! Love it! :wub:
Is that a marble top as your counter top? It looks like Greek marble---if so, remember that it is porous and you don't want lemon, wine, vinegar or any kind of acid on it! I am sure you know that & I am "preaching to the choir" but just in case! 
Are you sure you have enough ovens? :HistericalSmiley: You must like to cook! I love the clean lines of the cabinets :two thumbs up::two thumbs up: and I love the white & glass. 
OK, so the nursery looks kind of empty :smhelp::smhelp: . . . much in need of a baby girl!:smtease::smtease:
I also like it that Benny & Emma are waiting & ready. Come on home baby girl! arty:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Everything is so beautiful. Take a minute and enjoy the peace and quiet soon you will be on the run again.

How is Benny's burns healing up?


----------



## Pixie Sprite (Aug 9, 2012)

So inviting! Beautiful room for your new baby.Congrats.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Everything is so gorgeous Tammy!!! Sounds like almost everything worked out just right!! The nursery is magical!!! And I just LOVE how you incorporated sweet Ben and Emma!!! That is just so precious!! :wub: You have a beautiful home and a beautiful family who will share wonderful memories in it!!! I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to see pictures of the new bundle of joy!!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (May 10, 2012)

Wow!! Beautiful house, gorgeous kitchen and adorable fluffs!! Just relax now and enjoy the quiet...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tammy, you have a beautiful new home to bring baby girl to. How can she not love her new room with the white sentries on guard. I can't wait to see pictures of newest member of the family.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It looks amazing, Tammy! I am a sucker for calming neutrals, so I love the nursery. The little splashes of pink are perfect and I LOVE the crib! What a calming space for all of you to enjoy with your daughter.

And...your kitchen is to die for! I swear you probed my brain to come up with my dream kitchen! LOL! I have always wanted dark hardwoods with white cabinets! I love the space you've designed, and all of your lighting fixtures are perfect. I bet you are really going to love being able to sit back and enjoy your new house with your brand new baby girl. I'm sure it will make things easier postpartum having a nice, new kitchen. Kitchens are a big part of a home, and you have done a wonderful job creating a useful and elegant space!

When can I move in? LOL! I'll be your housekeeper! Haha!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Everything is so beautiful, Tammy! I love the nursery...its not "overdone" and I can totally see how the room can change and evolve as your soon-to-be sweet little girl grows. You have a great eye! The kitchen is a dream and the view of the front of the home is very heart-warming! I can totally see a happy family living there. Its like a picture! Great job, relax and enjoy! P.S. Love Benny and Emma's beds...tooooo sweet!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so exciting, keep checking in to see when the big day comes...
It's so wonderful that Benny is nearly all healed up and growing his fur back, after his terrible ordeal. He will be ready , with Emma , for the little one.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Everything looks so beautiful Tammy. How wonderful to be young, expecting your first child with your husband, in a beautiful home, and add two special fluffs to that = perfection:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy you have been busy:chili:, love the baby's room, especially how you have Benny:wub: and Emma:wub: beds right next to their new sister's
I am so excited for you, make sure you get lot's of rest before. 

My dream kitchen,:wub:
I love you


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Can I come to live with you for a few months? I love your house! And the nursery is sweet and beautiful. This is the most wonder time of life. You must be very happy...and you deserve it.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Your house is beautiful. Bet you can't wait for your little girl to arrive.:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Tammy, I love the nursery! It is so cute that you have beds in there for Benny and Emma so they can keep any eye on their new sister. 

You have great taste...beautiful kitchen! Everything is gorgeous! 

May you have many, many happy years there!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- I hope that you're happy how everything turned out and that you feel it was worth the frustrations and the wait. I think it's FABULOUS!!! Just lovely.

The nursey is adorable and I love how you have B&E incorporated in there. 

Now -- remember not to push until Monday, 8/13/12 as that's my guess on when Baby will be here. LOL I'm wishing you an easy and uneventful labor and a beautiful, healthy little girl.

Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Love love love! Just beautiful, glad Benny and Emma like it too :wub: :wub: You have similar taste to me. I have just changed my floors to dark and have an Eero Saarinen tulip table  I love it. Your kitchen is as I would like mine, but may move first then update a kitchen to look like that then. Love the backsplash and the carrera counters. Love it all........ Baby room is gorgeous.


I wish the floors came out darker. We had to use two different floor guys and the 2nd guy didn't make them as dark as the rest of the house. Down the road we may have them stained one more time but it's not possible at this moment. 

And believe it or not the counters are granite but the subway tiles are carrera marble. 

Thank you! Would love to see pics of your kitchen too! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tammy - everything you've done looks so wonderful. :wub::wub: A real home for your growing family. I love the nursery - it looks so beautiful and peaceful. No baby would think of crying in there. :innocent: Did you try out the glider yet? That got me through so many late night feedings when my son was little. And I love the little rocker that your niece (I think it was your niece) made. It looks like Ben and Emma are all set for their little sister.
> What a great kitchen. You lucky dog with two ovens! My dream. It looks so bright and clean - will make making meal so much easier...or warming up take out.:HistericalSmiley: I can't wait to see it all, first hand. But most of all I'm waiting for the most important "home improvement"...your precious little girl. :tender:


Double ovens for ERIK to cook with lol! Can't wait to have you over for lunch soon! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Smashing! Love it! :wub:
> Is that a marble top as your counter top? It looks like Greek marble---if so, remember that it is porous and you don't want lemon, wine, vinegar or any kind of acid on it! I am sure you know that & I am "preaching to the choir" but just in case!
> Are you sure you have enough ovens? :HistericalSmiley: You must like to cook! I love the clean lines of the cabinets :two thumbs up::two thumbs up: and I love the white & glass.
> OK, so the nursery looks kind of empty :smhelp::smhelp: . . . much in need of a baby girl!:smtease::smtease:
> I also like it that Benny & Emma are waiting & ready. Come on home baby girl! arty:


Thanks Sandi. My dream was always carrera marble counters but I didn't want the maintenance that went along with it. So...I researched a gray granite that would resemble marble. I found the granite I used called White Fantasy. It looks like marble but it's really granite! 

The real chef of the house is hubby! It's our dream kitchen design but definitely Erik's dream kitchen to cook in hehe!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you for all the sweet comments! Everything came together...Benny's healing and the house! I left the nursery walls simple so I can add wall decor down the road. I will let baby girl inspire me! And B&E were our first babies...they deserve a place in her nursery. It warms my heart watching them play in there! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

How wonderful! I can imagine that wonderful house filled with your skin and fur babies running around! Congratulations!! And Benny just looks wonderful!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tammy- Everything is just beautiful. I love the nursery. You have a gorgeous home. E & B are so sweet laying in their beds.:wub::wub: Have fun!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Tammy, the nursery is GORGEOUS!!! I just love it, especially how B&E's beds are right next to the baby's!! I also LOVE the kitchen!! Congratulations! Now for the little Miss to grace you and hubbie with her presence!! I cannot wait! Hugs and Love to you..............


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just now seeing this thread Tammy but so glad I did! Your house is amazing and I just love the nursery! Do you just go in there and sit and think and take it all in? I know I did in the days before I delivered. I just love how B&E have their own beds on either side of the crib. Very sweet!!!


----------

